# Surging in Brake Pedal



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

I've experienced this as well and I have two thoughts behind it

- The hot temperatures + humidity are killing the air/fuel mixture thus a "bogged down" engine feeling or "surging"

- Also, if you're running cruise control, I swear it's designed to "engine brake" to slow you down going down hill that or you're in too low of a gear for the current cruise speed.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Is AC or Heat on?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

mikeeitup said:


> Is AC or Heat on?


Did you read *ALL* of OP's original post? He said it happens when AC is on (very common issue with AC on and struggling in Hot temps)


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

I've had this happen before and I actually thought it had to do with the brakes. After a quick inspection I noticed they were just fine. I live in Florida where it's always 100 degrees and humid. This happens more often than i'd like to admit

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Did you read *ALL* of OP's original post? He said it happens when AC is on (very common issue with AC on and struggling in Hot temps)


Actually he said "Turn on the A/C then turn it off, surge goes away" not that this happens while the A/C is already on.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I notice the load on the motor when I turn on the AC, but when I turn off the AC the surging goes away. Has anyone heard of the clutches in the AC compressor going bad or weak, causing the AC compressor to partially engage the motor?

If I notice the surging I will get a video of it and post it. Also, I notice almost a dragging/rubbing sound when the motor is surging.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> I get an intermittent surging feeling in my brake pedal. I can see the surge in the idle as well. Idle fluctuates about 100 rpms and I can feel it in the brake pedal. I have a read about a neutral shifting feature for efficiency but my car is manual. When I turn on the AC the and then turn off the AC the surging goes away. It may be a week or 2 between the surging. Anyone have this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


Hey Mark! It sounds like you've done a pretty good job narrowing down the conditions in which your Cruze will surge. Have you already taken a technician at the dealership for a test drive? We understand that not knowing the cause of this can be frustrating. Let us know if you plan to bring this to their attention and if there's anything we can do to look more into this for you.



Viridian said:


> I've had this happen before and I actually thought it had to do with the brakes. After a quick inspection I noticed they were just fine. I live in Florida where it's always 100 degrees and humid. This happens more often than i'd like to admit
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Please let us know if you'd like for us to document your concern within our database, Viridian. Sorry for any trouble this has caused. If you'd like to PM us your VIN, contact info, dealer name and mileage we can do some additional research on this matter as well. 

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> Has anyone heard of the clutches in the AC compressor going bad or weak, causing the AC compressor to partially engage the motor?


This is possible. Do you hear the A/C Clutch engage when the A/C is not turned on?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Mark! It sounds like you've done a pretty good job narrowing down the conditions in which your Cruze will surge. Have you already taken a technician at the dealership for a test drive? We understand that not knowing the cause of this can be frustrating. Let us know if you plan to bring this to their attention and if there's anything we can do to look more into this for you.


I have not taken it in for service as it is very intermittent and i generally forget about it when I do have time to have it checked out, but I would like to get it checked out. 




Dragonsys said:


> This is possible. Do you hear the A/C Clutch engage when the A/C is not turned on?


I don't hear the AC clutch engage, but it feels like the clutch is partially engaging. Hopefully it happens tonight and I can get it caught on video.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

There have been members who have had to get their A/C Compressor replaced. Does it still blow cold?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You can watch the compressor engage/disengage.

While idleing, using a flashlight, look at the outermost section of the compressor pully area.
With the A/C off, you will see the pully spinning, but the center section is stationary.
With A/C on, the center section spins with the pully.

On this system, the compressor should stay engaged most of the time with the cooling fan cycling on and off.
The cooling fan, drawing air over the condenser, acts as the pressure control, reducing compressor wear by leaving it engaged.
If you are seeing the compressor engage/disengage at about 15 second or less intervals, it is a sign of low refrigerent pressure.
The low side or suction side of the system gets too low with the compressor pumping and it shuts the compressor off to prevent system damage.

So, observe the compressor and see if the idle variation is lined up with compressor engagement.....and no, compressors either are fully engaged or fully disengaged.....there is no halfway.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> I have not taken it in for service as it is very intermittent and i generally forget about it when I do have time to have it checked out, but I would like to get it checked out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mark,


Thanks for this. Please let us know if further assistance is needed into the dealership. We appreciate any feedback, and are looking forward to any further updates that you may have. 


Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

